# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Is it possible to hear music in dreams? Like full songs or parts?

## Sydney

The title.

Or have you ever picked up an mp3 player or ipod and put the headphones in and listen to whatever music is on there?

I wonder.. if your mind makes up its own music?  ::huh:: 

Interesting.

----------


## nina

Of course you can, why would you think you couldn't? Many well known composers have pulled music from their dreams. I create new music in my dreams quite consistently, and many of my dreams, both lucid and nonlucid have soundtracks.

----------


## Sydney

That's really cool! For some reason, I can't hear much in my (regular) dreams.

----------


## NickCamp

Yeah I have had inspiration for a song but haven't created one

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Sometimes during SP, I'll hear songs and people talking. A few times I've heard a radio playing in my head, with songs and people talking in between songs about random things that made perfect sense to me at the time.

Best way to do it, get a song stuck in your head during an ld, focus on it, and it should eventually start playing clearer and clearer, I haven't tried this yet though. But I'd bet it'd work if you could focus on it well enough.

----------


## EarthInferno

What gets me is when I'll be singing the most beautiful song in my dream, then wake up and can't remember hardly any of the words.  Too bad I'm not a musician or I might have been able to write the melody, like notes on a music sheet.

----------


## Wolfwood

I tried to play Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata on a piano during a lucid, but irrespective of what keys I pressed, all I heard was Guile's theme from Street Fighter II.

----------


## Sea07

Yes, being right into music I have it a lot in my dreams. On multiple occasions I can recall dreaming about playing in my school band. I wasn't reading the notes of the staff but was playing it from memory and could hear all the other instruments playing their parts perfectly too. In fact, in both dreams it was the same song, Australian Medley. Also I have played a mounted bamboo xylophone, my electric keyboard, a celeste, guitar, strange instruments that don't exist, and played a rock song with my good friend Indy, we were awesome, by the way. The plot for another one of my non-lucids (more common than I'd like) included myself going on a rampage whilst Enya's On My Way Home was playing. The song didn't quite fit the mood of what was happening but it was played perfectly. On many occasions I recall writing songs in a non-lucid but buggered if I can remember the melodies. Yes, our minds are wonderful devices are they not?

----------


## Carrot

I've heard a song blasting out from a nearby radio player in my dream. My friend had a dream where she was composing a song.

Besides, what's not possible in a dream?  :wink2:

----------


## superchaz

I was in a dream (I didn't know it) and I left my house, it was really sunny and bright and then I heard Buzzin' by Mann. It was so loud but at that point in life I was thinking about that song a lot so it didn't register as weird, anyway long story short it was actually an FA.

----------


## madvorak

I don't have music in my dreams, but some people have music in their dreams regularly. Many composer find inspiration in their dreams.

Thomas Yuschak says (in Advanced Lucid Dreaming The Power of Supplements) that he has music in his dreams when he takes specific supplements. He reports having great soundtracks in dreams with nicotine. However nicotine has bad side effects, is highly addictive, and causes long-time desensitisation of acetylcholine receptors (and therefore complicates you LDing in future), so I recommend you to NOT try it. 
He also says that he has music in dreams with choline (salt) + galantamine + GPC (glycerophosphocholine) combo, which triggers very long and high-level LDs very effectively and is much safer than Nicotine. 
However it is very individual IMO and many will hear music in their dreams by just willing to.

----------


## Ctharlhie

I very regularly have music in my non-lucids and lucids, in fact one of my favourite things in a lucid dream is to 'soundtrack', it's amazing how perfectly my brain plays songs I've heard. Sometimes in my non-lucids I've heard bands I like cover songs by other bands and it sounds pitch perfect.

----------


## Sam1r

I just heard one this night  :smiley: 
I was having a DEILD and as I were falling asleep, I imagined a song being played (i think it was a John Mayer song) it started to get clearer and clearer and by the time i was in the dream, if felt as if it were literally playing in front of me  ::D:

----------


## EarthInferno

Finished filling out my dream journal from my posts on another site that really wasn't a dream site.  I included a dream where I was a woman singing, you should check it out.

I cant post links yet but: www dreamviews com/blogs/earthinferno/1990s-incredible-song-31609/

----------


## Sydney

That's a really cool dream EarthInferno! I've always had a small goal to hear myself sing in dreams.  :smiley:

----------


## EarthInferno

I wish you well in achieving that.  I think that if you listen to a band you really like a whole bunch and can sing their songs it will increase your chances of singing happening in your dreams.  

my singing dream was like, ME: "Best dream ever!"   

And yes I like the disney movie, Tangled.  That's my misquote of Rapunzel: "Best day ever!"

----------


## Sydney

Oh my gosh I just love that movie!  :smiley:

----------


## Kage64

Definitely, even some songs that ive never heard before!  :Rock out:

----------


## Renyao

I've heard music in a few of my dreams; it seems like it's more common in vivid ones though. Sometimes it'll be pop songs I can recognize, sometimes just nonsense that sounds like a familiar song I can't place.

----------


## EarthInferno

I keep waking up with these songs running through my head, like my sleeping brain was thinking of the song.  Now I'm pretty sure I didn't hear the song in my dreams, but when I wake up it is there.  I woke up with a the Mission UK song stuck in my head this morning called: All I want is you.  Anyone else experience this?

----------


## Lichi

It is totally possible. In fact last night I had a dream where I was listening to Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd and in the part of the last solo y picked up my guitar and started playing it. It sounded exactly the same as it is. But of course, you need to have the songs recorded in your mind hehe.

----------


## Fractal

I know exactly what you mean, EarthInferno! It's like that thing when you park your car interrupting a song that's currently on the radio, and then that specific song is stuck inside your head the rest of the day.

----------


## JoshGoldie

yeah you can  :smiley: , ive heard music from avatar the legend of aag, ive heard Iron maiden, Judas priest and some some that my mind created that were awesome  ::D:

----------


## Pegasis

I have heard music in my dreams and I have even had the songs going on in my head.

----------


## zebrah

When my dreams make music it might be a song I know but it's usually messed up. 

I've also heard music from my iPod in my dreams if I fell asleep with it on.

----------


## ZeroGravity

My mind has tottally made up a slew of music I can't remember when I wake up...and its usually pretty good. Which is too bad I can't remember it...

But the most notable thing that happened to me once was that I fell asleep with headphones on with a song I liked on repeat and during my dream I heard music but it wasn't the SAME music that was still playing when I woke up. My brain made up a bunch of crazy awesome music that had nothing to do with what I was physically hearing when I went to sleep.

----------


## acidream

One of my fave things to do in lucid dreams is going to my music room (which is easy since nearly all my lucids start in my house), reaching for some records from the shelf and listening to them. I usually find the records that i own in real life, but playing them always sound different, with my mind making up all sorts of amazing sounds and melodies.  Often they are totally new songs that i've never heard before. It's amazing what your mind is capable of.. the experience of music can be very vivid in the dream. But sadly the memory will fade very quickly when i wake up.

----------


## Mancon

Yeah! I listen to music all the times in my dreams. I usually listen to songs that I know in real life, but sometimes so hear music I haven't heard before. Your mindis very powerful. I know a few people who have heard music in their dreams and made it a reality.

----------


## Dreamprofesser

*Yes, music in dreams is actually quite common. I believe that the subconscious tends to hear certain songs, or has a certain song stuck in your mind so much, that you tend to hear it in the dream. depending on the mood of the dream thst is.*

----------


## melanieb

Every dream I have contains a soundtrack, typically music I know from real life. Additionally, each song is accurate, note-for-note, word-for-word. I wake up and the dream may fade but the song continues and may even play in my head all day.

I wonder if that could be an element useful for attaining or stabilizing lucidity?

I truly love my dream music. When I wake, it's literally like having a radio in the room, the music is so clear in my head and doesn't fade. I seem to have a great ability for retention of music.

----------


## PolicemanFox

Yes, I have experimented with this in lucid dreams I had a few years ago. You often hear the music that you expect to hear but it could be slightly different or kind of distorted. I quite often seem to make up music in non-lucid dreams as well but then I can hardly ever remember it upon awakening. One question I have for more experienced lucid dreamers is how high have you had the "volume" in your dreams? I really want to dream up a huge guitar amplifier and see if I can attain extreme, ear shattering volume.

----------


## Wool

I was once watching a music video on a HD screen tv in a dream. It was the wrong song however. It was the Gorillaz feel good inc wideo but the song was DARE. So well yes you can hear music in dreams.

----------


## StaySharp

Well as stated by enough people already it is possible to hear music in dreams. I even hear things normal within dreams, it just is that I don't remember unimportant sounds so that my dreams seem "silent" when I remember them. Unless it is one of those few music dreams, I have once some months, these dreams always make a completely new track out of my mind and they usually are awesome, I can even recall them after waking up and still like them. It's definitely one of my targets to use lucids to listen to dream music some more.

----------


## noodlehead

Just the other night I had this dream that I was standing on this bridge looking up at castles in the sky and I could hear this enchanting female soprano singing this beautiful opera but for the life of me I CANNOT REMEMBER IT. I know I'd never heard it before - that's it! Honestly how could I be so moved by something _and_ not remember how it went?

----------


## Whatsnext

"is X possible in dreams?" Yes

I don't hear much music in dreams, but I hear it a lot while falling asleep. If I see a musical instrument in a dream and try to play it, it usually makes a horrible sound.

----------


## StaySharp

> Just the other night I had this dream that I was standing on this bridge looking up at castles in the sky and I could hear this enchanting female soprano singing this beautiful opera but for the life of me I CANNOT REMEMBER IT. I know I'd never heard it before - that's it! Honestly how could I be so moved by something _and_ not remember how it went?



Dreams tend to be remembered a lot different than real life things, it's not that uncommon to actually forgot something that had a lot of impact, just not the impact itself. I had the same many times, also for dreams with singing and music. The only thing that can help against this are notes, or even better some recording of you imitating the sound for example. While it may sound stupid it'll allow you to properly search your memories for it, and then after digging it out a few times in waking life you should have gotten it to "save on the harddrive". Generally you should put some effort into remembering dreams if you want to have the pleasure of not forgetting these things, I have a link to the Dream Recall Compendium in my link, there are a lot of techniques which may help with dream recall.

----------


## Verre

Dream music is amazing! For a while I was frustrated because I have no musical training and thought I had no way to record it, but then I remembered the voice recorder app on my iPhone, so now whenever I have a fragment of melody on waking up, I make sure to record it right away. Some of the melodies are too complex for me to sing or hum properly, but I've captured quite a few by this means. 

One of the most interesting and unexpected applications of music, I discovered, was in dream control. When trying to accomplish some task, I often find that if I spontaneously start singing (not trying to control the music or words, but letting the dream itself inspire them), it helps me focus and accomplish the task more easily. I've found this especially helpful in situations that start to seem threatening: singing can quickly defuse the tension and transform the encounter, or else help distract you from the potential for negative emotions.

----------


## Musicman51

I am a musician and many times over the years I have dreamed of a song that I'd written in a non-lucid dream only to have it fade from my memory moments after waking. Very frustrating. Maybe one of these days I'll write one in a lucid dream and hold on to the memory long enough to write it down when I awake. Paul McCartney claims to have dreamed the music to Yesterday, woke up with it in his head and thought that it was was a song that he'd heard before. He played it for many people in an effort to find out who's song he'd heard in his dream. No one had ever heard it before so he put lyrics to it and the rest is history!  To be so lucky.

----------

